# So I got the offer email...



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

... Addressed to someone called "Dean" (their 'mail-merge' has gone a bit wrong).

£149.99 for the box,
£3 on the bill, 
AND a £40 installation.

So we got the installation free, but otherwise the same offer as existing customers.

Full email:



> Hello Dean,
> 
> Now heres something you dont see everyday. Youve got the chance to be one of the first to order our amazing 1TB TiVo® box before everyone else because youre a Virgin Media customer and you pre-registered your interest in our TiVo service.
> 
> ...


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Interesting note in the small print - seems you CAN go onto L or M+ TV package with TiVo, and pay £8 a month instead of £3 (which makes sense, as it was £5 extra for V+ on these packages before, right?).

This could be good news for some people (myself included, although everyone in the house is getting hooked on having the extra channels now!).


----------



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got same email, also addressed to Dean.. popular guy....


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

royfox said:


> Just got same email, also addressed to Dean.. popular guy....


I'm Dean and so's my wife.

Apparently


----------



## nocomp (Jan 31, 2003)

All my family are Dean ;-)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No.... *I'm* Dean... etc.


----------



## Kal El (Feb 16, 2011)

Another Dean here lol

They have proper messed this whole launch up


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Kal El said:


> They have proper messed this whole launch up


No. They *really* haven't.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

Hi Dean, Dean here.

Ya think they've got the message yet?


----------



## louis wu (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm a bit disappointed that we have to pay an installation fee. Especially as it was rumoured we wouldn't. I will still probably bite the bullet and get one though.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Yay, I'm dean too!

Someone at VM is a bit red faced right now..


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Kal El said:


> They have proper messed this whole launch up





cwaring said:


> No. They *really* haven't.


They really haven't even *launched* yet - this offer and all existing ones are pre-sales:



> we'll be opening an exclusive *pre-sale* event just for you


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> They really haven't even *launched* yet - this offer and all existing ones are pre-sales:


The product is available (and has been since staff 'bought' it back in December) and therefore *has* launched.


----------



## Kal El (Feb 16, 2011)

It's a fantastic product (I got one as part of the initial calls made to people who signed up online and paid £149). But it has been a bit of a farce. I was told by a manager that no one had paid for the box and everyone who currently had one was given it free and told it was still in testing. When I told her to check my account and did that mean I could have my £149 back she didn't know what to say. The mobile remote record that is given as one of the features in the user guide I was given at instalation will not work for me as it says I don't have TiVo (I have even showed the box to my phone!!!). The launch date has been pushed back several times. And now everyone whe registered is called Dean.


----------



## Tudor (Feb 16, 2011)

Still have not got the email, registered as soon as I could. Maybe it's because my names not Dean!
What's going to happen as I'm out of the country on the 11th, untill the 25th?


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm (also) Sparta^H^H^H^H^HDean. Apparently.


----------



## Mr Fell (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm Dean too - hey Hi Dean's.


----------



## swanny (Nov 28, 2002)

Got the email but not sure why as I have had a VM Tivo since Feb.

EDIT: I am also now known as Dean.


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

Another Dean here.

Does anybody know how much M+ would cost me?

I've currently got 50mb broadband and M phone for £39 a month.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

If you already have a VM phone line:

M+ £6.50 (+£8 tivo) = £14.50
L £12.50 (+£8 tivo) = £20.50
XL £24.50 (+£3 tivo) = £27.50

http://shop.virginmedia.com/digital-tv.html

those are all half price for the first 6 months (full price shown above)


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

Thanks Mike, 

Hmm, its far more tempting now.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

So the _cheapest _ way to get the tivo is now M+ TV on its own, without phone:

£12.50 + £8 (tivo) = *£20.50/month*
http://shop.virginmedia.com/digital-tv/tv-size-m-plus.html

Cheapest, but not best value - the bundles are always better value especially if you get the phone line too and dump BT's £10/mo line rental charge that you're probably already paying, even more so if you get tv/broadband and phone.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Kal El said:


> And now everyone whe registered is called Dean.


I'm not.


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

I've got this as well, clearly my staff discount isn't good enough


----------



## doctor.steve (Jan 17, 2003)

I didn't even realise I was now "Dean" till I checked here.... brilliant


----------



## howardmicks (Feb 13, 2011)

Yer im dean to,and i have had mine installed since 12 march and still get the email


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Because we all pre-registered too; I assume. Well, I did and I got the email. So did my parents.


----------



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

From now on I'd like to be called Lorraine.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You're all about to get another email  PMSL 



> Re: Did we say Dean? We meant Carl.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

heh. "We're sorry about the last email we sent you! We know you're not called Dean."


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Haha. Yeah.

I was thinking... if you really ARE called Dean, then you probably got a second automated email saying..."Did we say Dean? We meant Dean".


----------



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

"Our exclusive pre-sale event for the 1TB box is only available to you. Think of it as a little thank you from us for being a Virgin Media customer and for being one of the very first to register your interest in our TiVo service."

Well it isn't cos I know Dean has been offered it as well. Lol


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I've just received a corrected email, with an apology for being addressed as Dean. Pity - I was thinking of changing my name.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

royfox said:


> "Our exclusive pre-sale event for the 1TB box is only available to you. Think of it as a little 'thank you' from us for being a Virgin Media customer and for being one of the very first to register your interest in our TiVo service."
> 
> Well it isn't cos I know Dean has been offered it as well. Lol


They said the same to me! There was me thinking I was special..


----------



## illuminatus (Feb 26, 2011)

Good one !!! 



warrenrb said:


> Haha. Yeah.
> 
> I was thinking... if you really ARE called Dean, then you probably got a second automated email saying..."Did we say Dean? We meant Dean".


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

I want to be Dean.

I got the



> Dear Matthew,
> 
> The countdown is on!


Email back on 16th February but nothing since


----------



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

TIVO_YORK99 said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> Hmm, its far more tempting now.


Don't be too tempted. To get the reduced 'activation' charge of £149.95, you have to have TV XL.

No TV XL, no reduced charge.

While I accept that you could possibly downgrade (immediately), you could potentially lose any discount associated with the bundle you have for not retaining the 'starting' services for the full 12 month minimum contract period.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Presumably you can't downgrade from XL for 12 months?


----------



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

TCM2007 said:


> Presumably you can't downgrade from XL for 12 months?


...hence my use of words such as possibly and potentially.

Here are the words from the email concerning this:

"New 12-month minimum term contract applies. 1TB TiVo box: you must take, or upgrade to, TV XL to be eligible. If you cease to be an XL TV customer, we reserve the right to charge you the then applicable monthly TiVo charge (currently £8 for TV L or M+)."

It's not exactly clear.


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

got the email.two things, who's Dean and I have had a 1TB tivo box for 8weeks 

somebody is not doing there job


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

It's because you pre-registered, as I.. well obviously we all did.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

^ A simple fact which seems to have passed a lot of people by over on DS too


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

VM don't appear do much de-duplication on their various lists - most of us signed up in a few places. It's probably not helped by people not using exactly the same details each time (different phone numbers or email).
It's better to send too many than too few though!


----------



## dazzabird (Feb 12, 2011)

ive not had a email and i registered on the 6 dec 2010

darren


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

If your name's not Dean, you're not coming in!

(F'nar! Just thought of that one, Where's me coat?!)


----------

